#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Wat zal ik te eten bestellen?

## .Santino.

Kom thuis en er is geen eten.  :jammer:

----------


## 853

Chinees? Iets met noedels, dan kun je met stokjes eten.

----------


## Kanz

Roti masala trafasie.

----------


## .Santino.

> Chinees? Iets met noedels, dan kun je met stokjes eten.


Hmm heb laatst nog tjap tjoi gegeten..Geen trek in.



> Roti masala trafasie.


Mogelijk  :slaap:  even bedenken waar ze goed maken.

----------


## Kanz

In Den Haag natuurlijk, haha.

----------


## .Santino.

Maat van me komt vis brengen. Lekker en gratis  :slaap:

----------


## MaNaNa

Tjauwmin met kip en groententjessssss. Weer zin in!

----------


## Ron Swanson

besaha jongen

vanavond ovenfrietjes

----------


## Fatya..

Vanavond iets lichts..

Heb net al kibbeling met frietjes op..

----------


## Yumi

voor mij een half marokkaans vers bruinbrood met pure olijfolie en een potje shiba-na3na3 thee.

----------


## SportFreak

ga gewoon koken

----------


## Dotje

Spaghetti.

----------


## MAROC_lady

> Kom thuis en er is geen eten.


Hoe bedoel je??  :Confused:

----------


## 7eloua

Ik heb trek. Altijd als ik jouw nick zie krijg ik trek.

----------


## .Santino.

:hihi: 
Hoe komt dat nou. Waar was je nou zo lang dan snuitje? Ik had je gemist. 
@iedereen ik heb niks besteld maar ik ga nu etli ekmek bestellen. Nachtelijke forever alone snack.

----------


## 7eloua

> Hoe komt dat nou. Waar was je nou zo lang dan snuitje? Ik had je gemist. 
> @iedereen ik heb niks besteld maar ik ga nu etli ekmek bestellen. Nachtelijke forever alone snack.


Misschien omdat je zo lekker bent...of we hebben het gewoon te vaak over eten snachts, n van de twee.  :hihi: 
Ik leef, that's all that matters pannekuuk, missed you too :slaap: . Wat is een etli ekmek? Klinkt als iets kazachstaans..(ik hoop dat er geen kazachstanen in da house zijn).

----------


## .Santino.

Echt lekker ben ik  :slaap: 

Gelukkig leef je nog. Beetje laten weten anders maken we ons zorgen. 
Lekker, lijkt klein beetje op tr pizza maar het is hartiger, met stukjes fijngesneden vlees ipv gehakt en het deeg is steviger.

----------


## 7eloua

> Echt lekker ben ik 
> 
> Gelukkig leef je nog. Beetje laten weten anders maken we ons zorgen. 
> Lekker, lijkt klein beetje op tr pizza maar het is hartiger, met stukjes fijngesneden vlees ipv gehakt en het deeg is steviger.


Fo sho fjietfjieuw!
Ok afgespreekt, maar weet ik veel dat er mensen zich zorgen om mij maken, ik bedoel helloow. :blozen:  

Dat ziet er uit als...ehm...de betere versie van picolini's of hoe die minipizzaatjes ook heten. Ik ben aan het fruit en fruitontbijtdrank.
Santino...het is ....weeeeeekenddddd, ga je ook veel slapen of heb je andere plannen?

----------


## mark61

> Misschien omdat je zo lekker bent...of we hebben het gewoon te vaak over eten snachts, n van de twee. 
> Ik leef, that's all that matters pannekuuk, missed you too. Wat is een etli ekmek? Klinkt als iets kazachstaans..(ik hoop dat er geen kazachstanen in da house zijn).


Brood met vlees. Bevleesd brood. Vlezig brood.

Ja vaker melden hee missus.

Kan het alleen in het Azerbeidjaans vinden: Ətlirək

----------


## .Santino.

Ey, ik weet dat ik lekker ben maar zeg mashallah  :slaap: 
Bescheidenheid siert de mens zullen we maar zeggen. 

Ik heb geen enkel plan. Ik ben ziek geweest en vrij moe maar ik begrijp dat mijn tante een of ander iets nodig heeft morgen met meubels uit haar verhuurde huis verwijderen. Heb jij plannen?

----------


## 7eloua

> Brood met vlees. Bevleesd brood. Vlezig brood.
> 
> Ja vaker melden hee missus.
> 
> Kan het alleen in het Azerbeidjaans vinden: Ətlirək


Ziet er niet echt uit als vlees.
Zal ik doen  :blozen: .

----------


## 7eloua

> Ey, ik weet dat ik lekker ben maar zeg mashallah 
> Bescheidenheid siert de mens zullen we maar zeggen. 
> 
> Ik heb geen enkel plan. Ik ben ziek geweest en vrij moe maar ik begrijp dat mijn tante een of ander iets nodig heeft morgen met meubels uit haar verhuurde huis verwijderen. Heb jij plannen?


I just called to say...mashaAllah [/stevie wonder tune].
Je bent te bescheiden, je hebt nog niks gezegd over je hoogbegaafdheid en je uitmuntende waterpijprooktechnieken. :grote grijns: 

Oh jee beterschap pannekoek, jij kan dan zeker weer geen nee zeggen.
Ik heb absoluut geen plannen dit weekend, niks tot de macht tienduizend.

----------


## mark61

> Ziet er niet echt uit als vlees.
> Zal ik doen .


Kleine stukjes lams. Zo'n ding is meestal een meter ofzo lang. Azerbeidjaanse wiki zegt dat de ideale lengte 1m72 is  :haha: 

Mooi zo.

----------


## gadjo dilo

een Griekse pita chicken met een flinke portie tzatziki doet 'm nu wel.

----------

